
Show HN: Arengu - Sign-up forms made easy - jacobovidal
https://www.arengu.com
======
jacobovidal
Hello, this is Jacobo, cofounder @ Arengu.

We are launching Arengu to help you easily build and optimize your sign-up
process without dealing with complex integrations or wasting valuable
development resources.

We are still in public beta and improving our platform before we our final
release, so I would really appreciate any kind of feedback or if you have any
interesting use case where we can help you with Arengu.

I am available if you guys have further questions, want to know more
information or just want to say hi.

Thank you very much!

